# General beekeeping > Scaling up and marketing >  Honeycomb - what's the going rate these days?

## Trog

Been a while since we sold cut comb but we have some this year.  What's the going rate for 8oz, nicely packaged?

----------


## gavin

At the Dundee show this weekend we'll be selling cut comb at 20p/10g for blossom and 25p/10g for heather.  Also £5 for 1lb of blossom and £6.65 for 1lb heather honey.  Same price as last year.  If we have any of course ... which some of the regulars will not.  Its been a wet summer.

8oz is 227g so 8oz would cost £4.54 for blossom or £5.67 for heather cut comb.  I might cover a couple of years' costs by selling my heather crop.

However the packaging is plain.  Tart it up a bit and I'm sure it could go for more.  I think that I saw an online retailer selling 8oz for £10.

G.

----------


## robin118

How do you label heather honey cut comb is their any regulations or are they basically the same as jars? I would rather not spoil the view of the comb by putting a great big label over it.

----------


## Trog

The Thornes website has some useful info about labelling regs if you click on to their honey label section. We put our 8oz cut comb in plastic boxes with clear tops then into the rather nice cardboard boxes supplied by Thornes.  There's plenty of room on the end of these for a nice big label, leaving the top of the comb clear.

----------


## robin118

Thank you thats the same packaging that I use but have never sold it just given it to family as gifts. I could find all the legislation for jars and no mention for comb.

----------


## Calum

Great prices! Here 4,50-5,50 € is expensive for dandelion or blossom (cheapest I have seen 2,50). About 7,50-8,50 is the maximum you'll get for 'wood' honey.
Thats the same as what people charged ten years ago everything else has more or less doubled in price, and thats the same price as rural russia. 
Germans are just not willing to pay extra for quality food.
Meeting a marketing speciallist that says he has a fix for that next week - and i am looking foreward to that!

----------


## marion.orca

Could somebody give me an average price for cut comb at the moment please ? 227g/8oz - as in the comb cutter from Thornes - thanks if you can help.

----------


## mbc

I sell it at £7.50 / 8oz at markets.  This may seem a bit steep but I'm willing to move on price and the fact that not many people do cut comb means it's in high demand and I always sell out before Christmas, actually suggesting it's too cheap!

----------


## marion.orca

Appreciate the info - thank-you

----------


## Pete L

I sell 8oz heather cut combs in bulk for £3.45, i believe they sell on for £6.90.

----------

